# Dumptrucked!



## Beam (Feb 25, 2010)

So, I've heard a few stories about people getting dumped into the back of dump trucks, even dying, and I never thought that it would happen to me, until I ended up in Dallas back in December by mistake with my travel partner Shane. We had rode outta El Paso at 4 am on an IM and were hoping to end up in San Antone but once we realized we were along the 20 and were passing through Midland, our trip started being alot longer then expected, plus rolling through Ft Worth was a bit scary with the sheer size of that yard and it's security, but we simply crawled through and planned on jumping off but we were rolling too fast and only slowed down over a bridge before ending up in Dallas.

It was dark and we made it out fine, although we didn't have much luck there in town at first with spanging and whatnot plus it was freezing, until we wandered into uptown, sat down in front of a Chipotle and got handed 40 bucks and an xtra large pizza paid and served to us thanks to some nice folks. At that point we had already been in town for 4 days but had a rideshare set up to take us down to Austin, so we were over exicted about that and did what any other sensible traveler would do - got a bottle of brandy.

Mind you it was very cold and we were convinced we wouldn't have any troubles sleeping in a cardboard dumpster, we even set it up real nice in there with cardboard flat on the ground and along the walls, I had a new blanket and unzipped by bag for once and we were plenty warm in there, either from the brandy or the insulation or both...what I think must have been 6 am we heard a truck drive by and jumped up real quick but nothing happened, and us being half awake and too lazy to climb out we fell back asleep...

Before you know it, we wake up to a truck in front of us and tried our hardest to climb outta the sliding door, but by the time we stood up we were already vertical and fell on our asses inside the thing, and then quickly were dumped into the back, and my dog was yelping and admist the confusion Shane picks up my dog Avo and his dog Aras and holds them up in the air, our bags get crushed by the wall and I'm full of adrenaline and somehow scaled up the wall and started banging on the roof, which of course freaks out and confused the driver, and he doesn't know why I'm up there, until I yell you're gonna kill us, and he stops the thing and at first is pissed at us but then becomes sympathetic.

Anyways, we wade through all the garbage and Shane and I managed to find all our things, which at this point were covered in dumpster juice, but our dogs were okay, which was good, and the driver handed us 20 dollars for the trouble and another lady in front of Walgreens gave us a 20. About an hour later we got our rideshare down to Austin and of course had quite the story to tell the nice lady who picked us up to take us down there...Anyways, I am brand new to this site and haven't had the time to put up a picture yet, but I will soon, and I just wanted to start off by sharing that story...So, hello to all and think twice about passing out in cardboard dumpsters! Later ya'll...


----------



## clawhammer (Feb 25, 2010)

wow great story! seems like a damn scary experience
glad everyone made it out okay
just one suggestion, maybe break up the text next time?
make it easier to read
other than that a good read


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Feb 26, 2010)

Damn overhead Shoe pak's. I used to dispatch heavy tow trucks, and I remember sending out trucks more than once to tow from a death involving a dump. Be careful!! Don't pass out in those dumpsters!!


----------



## christianarchy (Mar 2, 2010)

Scary shit, glad it had a happy ending!


----------



## carlylanea (Mar 2, 2010)

wow! great story, I'm so happy for you that you made it out alive!


----------



## threehalfgallons (Mar 2, 2010)

this happened to an ol road dog of mine or so he said,
i believe him more hearing it happened to someone else.
like everyone said im happy yall and the dogs are alright,
good read.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Mar 2, 2010)

I've slept in cardboard dumpsters a few times, and always figure the odds are against being thrown into a disposal truck. But every now and then you get lucky!

A couple things you can do to avoid this: put something into the side-slots where the lifting arms of the truck pick-up the dumpster, like maybe stuff a bunch of cardboard or place squares with a "No!" or a circle-slash ban symbol drawn on. Or maybe even put something to keep the lids closed, like a big padlock the driver will see (especially if you make it so it can't lock (superglue it to be non-functional)), so the driver has to get out and check it and maybe look in to find you or makes noise to awaken you.

Another tip for sleeping in cardboard dumpsters or dangerous locations is to stay sober; live to get drunk or stoned another day, in a safer spot... 'Cos getting thrown into a garbage truck can really destroy your buzz, man.


----------

